#   > [ LG]     (lgp42-10tm)  LG 42LD750

## cyberlord_64

(       ).

   LG 42LD750    :
          .       .       .      .   3          power led  .
          (    power saver  "  ")     (        ).
           .        .

      "lgp42-10tm". '     forums       .    2      ,     UPS     3   ,            .

      :
           ?              ?                     ? 


..                ,           ( '       :Tongue2: ).     service  LG  (      )         110         service   200.                  .
         .

----------


## manos_3

.
'        .
         tv.    : https://www.google.gr/search?q=LG+42...w%3B1028%3B768

     Power Supply.              .
   ,        /   .                .
http://www.google.gr/search?q=%CF%86...%3B1260%3B1280

    video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbGiXqBAvvo

  ...     UPS                   .
   /                          .
           ok            ...      ...http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-42LD452B-...item2c6e4c030d

----------


## cyberlord_64

.
       .        .       .
    (      )       .

tv-eswteriko.jpg

 PSU  3 . 1     (         )  2               ( 600V)
        LGP42-10TM

_vyr_1279S6309411.jpg

       ebay,          LG (     )  100$-130$.          Service.                  .
          ..             .
          !         .      backlight.   (     )       inverter  .
          .    ,   ( ),     .
   .                      PSU.           .
          .

PSU.jpg

             .
                 : P-DIM, P-DIM2, A-DIM, Inv ( inverter) on – off, POWER  ERROR.  P-DIM, P-DIM2, A-DIM         ,  inv on – off     inverter   , To power       error    .
           .


     post         .
         .

----------


## manos_3

....     iverter        CFL; '                      inverter     .

      ...          .

----------


## cyberlord_64

!!!
      .            .   CFL        ?         ?
   Post       inv on – off  ERROR.             .          :

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg

To ERROR      CFL?
          .                       1 .  :

3868 0:2 (x :Cool: K MBRF 10 U 150 CT (x2)
            .    3868 0:2    1  3   4   8 .

IMAG0018.jpg

   ?       ?
     inverter   :

INVERTER2.png

 D10XB60 9D          STR W6053N    internet.
      :

IMG00339-20130530-1851.jpg

               .

----------


## nikoskosm

:

http://www.sahy.cz/sahy/0/0/3/42/9/0...ovo=LGP42-10TM

----------


## angel_grig

:
)  (   esr meter      )
)             :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CCFL-Inver...item415f108aa3 .     i  inverter

----------


## her

.

----------


## cyberlord_64

> .


             .          .          1ohm  2    .




> :
> 
> http://www.sahy.cz/sahy/0/0/3/42/9/0...ovo=LGP42-10TM


    .                           (   ).   ...




> :
> )  (   esr meter      )
> )             :http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CCFL-Inver...item415f108aa3 .     i  inverter


    ESR meter.      .


             ?        ?

----------


## COBAEL

CCFL   LED BACKLIGHT

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ CCFL  ΕΙΝΑΙ LED BACKLIGHT



ακριβώς  συνάδελφε  και  πρόβλημα  στο  dimmer

----------

fotisp2 (03-06-13)

----------


## cyberlord_64

> ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ CCFL  ΕΙΝΑΙ LED BACKLIGHT





> ακριβώς  συνάδελφε  και  πρόβλημα  στο  dimmer


Παλικάρια είστε σίγουροι?  :Huh:  Ήμουν σίγουρος οτι είναι τεχνολογίας CCFL. Μου το είπε ο πωλητής όταν την αγόραζα και το διάβασα και τώρα που έψαχνα λύση στο πρόβλημα (Δεν είπε οτι είναι ccfl αλλά με διαβεβαίωσε ότι δεν έχει led μιας και υποστήριξε οτι οι led τηλεοράσεις παρουσιάζουν ασυνέχεια στον φωτισμό). Δείτε εδω και εδω. Σκέφτηκα μήπως βγήκαν δυο παραπλήσια μοντέλα και έψαξα για LG42LD750 με led backlight αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι...
Το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει και απο τους 2 μετασχηματιστές 1000V για backlight (τουλάχιστον τόσα λέει). Απ' όσο έχω ακούσει για led θελει πολύ λιγότερο...

Τέλος όπως είπα και πριν ο φωτισμός είναι κανονικός τα λίγα δευτερόλεπτα που παίζει. Και έχω πλήρη έλεγχο της φωτεινότητας. Αν πράγματι φταίει αυτό (το dimmer) δεν θα έπρεπε να επηρεάζεται αυτή η δυνατότητα? Να υποθέσω ότι το STR W6053N ειναι υπεύθυνο για τον έλεγχο?

Οκ οκ οκ για να λέω και την αλήθεια ΔΕΝ είδα και με τα μάτια μου τις λάμπες CCFL αλλά δεν είχα στο μυαλο μου οτι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν πρόβλημα μέχρι που αναφέρθηκε σήμερα. Θα το κοιτάξω αύριο πρωί πρωί να βεβαιωθώ.

Αν τελικά αποδειχτεί οτι ειναι led δεν θα βρίσκω πέτρα να κρυφτώ!  :Tongue2:

----------


## cyberlord_64

Οκ πρωί πρωί άνοιξα για ακόμα μια φορά την tv. Μπορώ λοιπόν να επιβεβαιώσω ότι πρόκειται για ccfl (Wide Color Gamut-CCFL που λέει και  το εγχειρίδιο).

(Φωτογραφίες εδώ!)

Να προσθέσω και κάτι ακόμα. Η τηλεόραση παρουσίασε σταδιακό πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή Στην αρχή άνοιγε κανονικά και παρουσίαζε πρόβλημα ΜΟΝΟ αν την έκλεινα και την ξανανοιγα. Τότε έκλεινε με σφάλμα. Αν περίμενα για αρκετά λεπτά μέχρι να κρυώσει άνοιγε κανονικά. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος για τον οποίον ίσως το πρόβλημα να υπήρχε πολύ καιρό πριν το καταλάβω (δεν συνηθίζω να αναβόσβηναν την τηλεόραση μου χωρίς λόγο).

----------


## COBAEL

ΣΤΟ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΟ SITE AΡXIKA ΔΙΑΒΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΣΕΙΡΑ LD750 ΕΙΝΑΙ LED  BACKLIGHT ΣΤΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ CCFL  http://translate.google.gr/translate...50.html&anno=2

----------


## cyberlord_64

Ανοίγω σήμερα την τηλεόραση και πάω να δω τις ccfl. Αποσυναρμολογώ την τηλεόραση κανονικά και βγάζω το lcd panel. Έπειτα ξαναβάζω το τροφοδοτικό και πάω να την ανάψω. 

IMAG0265.jpg


Οι λάμπες άναψαν κανονικά άλλα την πρώτη φορά δεν έσβησαν! Δηλαδή η τηλεόραση άνοιξε και έπαιξε κανονικά. Όταν την έσβησα και την ξανάνοιξα  το πρόβλημα επανήλθε. Πάντως οι λάμπες πρέπει να είναι οκ. Ανάβουν μαζί, αλλάζουν φωτεινότητα ταυτόχρονα, γενικά έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά. Οι τάσεις προς μητρική είναι οκ. Άρα το μόνο που μένει είναι το inverter.

Επίσης αν η τηλεόραση περάσει το πρώτο στάδιο της εκκίνησης δεν έχει πρόβλημα ακομα και αν δουλέψει πολλές ώρες. Οποτε ισως ειναι κάποιο κύκλωμα εκκίνησης? Τώρα θα μου πείτε "πιθανολογείς", αλλα ο πνιγμένος απο τα μαλλιά του πιάνεται.

Λέω να ξεκινήσω αλλάζοντας τους πυκνωτές. Αφού το inverter είναι αυτό που με απασχολεί, αλλά δεν βλέπω και πολλούς απο πλευράς inverter. μόνο 2 μικρούς σε κάθε μετασχηματιστή και άλλους 2 μικρούς πιο πίσω. Καμιά άλλη ιδέα?

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

το  πρόβλημα  σου  το  γράψαμε  τη  λύση  σου  την  έδωσε  το  σέρβις  της  lg  μόνος   σου  δεν  υπάρχει  πιθανότητα  ούτε  μία  στο  εκατομμύριο  να  την  φτιάξεις  πρόσεχε  να  μην  την  καταστρέψεις  τελείως

----------


## cyberlord_64

Το ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να την κάνω μόνος μου. Γι' αυτό ήρθα εδώ μήπως με βοηθήσει κάποιος. Στο service της LG μπορούσα να πάω από την πρώτη μέρα. Όσο για το αν την χαλάσω τελείως προφανώς ανέλαβα ο ίδιος το ρίσκο. Τέλος πάντων αφού άλλες ιδέες δεν βλέπω μάλλον ήρθε η ώρα να κάνω αυτό που μου μένει. Καλή σας μέρα από εμένα και ευχαριστώ όσους προσπάθησαν να βοηθήσουν.

----------


## JOUN

> ακριβώς  συνάδελφε  και  πρόβλημα  στο  dimmer


Συγνωμη τι λετε;Και οι μετασχηματιστες στο inverter τι ειναι;

----------


## COBAEL

Μεγάλη  πιθανότητα  να έχει πρόβλημα  κάποια λάμπα .Αν θέλεις να ρισκάρεις λίγο  μπορείς  να δοκιμάζεις μια μια λάμπα  αντικαθιστώντας την  με μια αντίσταση 470κ  1w περίπου  μέχρι να βρεις ποια φταίει

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Συγνωμη τι λετε;Και οι μετασχηματιστες στο inverter τι ειναι;



το  θέμα  το   έχουμε  εξαντλήσει  τα  μόνιτορ  και  τα  λάπτοπ  δεν  έχουν  καμία  σχεση  με  τις  τηλεοράσεις  
το  γράφω  για  τελευταία  φορά  η  συγκεκριμένες  τηλεοράσεις  είναι οι  περισσότερες  από  ηλεκτρονική  εισαγωγή   το  ίδιο  πλαίσιο  φοράει  και  η  led  έχει  κύκλωμα  dimmer  και  από  εκεί  έχουν  δημιουργήσει  όλες  την  ίδια  βλάβη  τις  γνωρίζω  πολύ  καλά  γιατί  επισκευάζω  τα  media  και  ηλεκτρονική  αθηνών  τις  εγγυήσεις  τώρα  για  να  επισκευάσεις  το  τροφοδοτικό  αυτό  θέλει  γνώσεις   παρ'ότι  είναι   απλό.
 το  σασί  έχει τρόπο  να  ξεκινήσει  και  να  πάρεις  service  report  που  δεν  είναι  του  παρόντος  να  το  εξηγήσουμε   περισσότερο   και  το  κόστος  του  καινούριου  είναι  85€
ελπίζω  να  σας  έλυσα  την  απορία  σας  ευχαριστώ  και  δεν  χρειάζεται  να  επανέλθουμε

----------


## JOUN

Εγινε Νικο δεν τα ηξερα ολα αυτα και συγνωμη για τον τονο μου..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Εγινε Νικο δεν τα ηξερα ολα αυτα και συγνωμη για τον τονο μου..


δεν  παρεξήγησα  τον  τόνο  σου  ούτε  με  έθιξες ούτε  με  πρόσβαλες

----------

fotisp2 (09-06-13)

----------


## akis63

Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε 42LH5000.
Η συσκευή είτε τίθεται σε λειτουργία και μετά από ελάχιστο χρόνο ακόμη και δευτερόλεπτα διακόπτει και το led αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο και μετά από κάποια στιγμή αν γίνει μπλε τότε επανέρχεται σε λειτουργία η συσκευή ή δεν τίθεται καθόλου σε λειτουργία και απλά επιχειρεί ασταμάτητα να ξεκινήσει αναβοσβήνοντας κόκκινο το led ή μπορεί και να λειτουργήσει για ώρες και μετά να πάψει ξαφνικά να λειτουργεί και στη συνέχεια πάλι τα ίδια από την αρχή.
Έκανα και reset γιατί και παλιότερα απ' όσο θυμάμαι είχε παρουσιαστεί παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και μετά το reset και κάποιο χρόνο εκτός ρεύματος το πρόβλημα δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε, ενώ εξάλλου έχω εγκατεστημένο το νεότερο firmware.
Να ασχοληθώ με την περίπτωση να υπάρχει βλάβη στους πυκνωτές ή λόγω παλαιότητας (10 ετών) να την αντικαταστήσω;

----------


## johnvi

> Παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε 42LH5000.
> ...
> Να ασχοληθώ με την περίπτωση να υπάρχει βλάβη στους πυκνωτές ή λόγω παλαιότητας (10 ετών) να την αντικαταστήσω;


Θα σου πρότεινα να την ανοίξεις και να αντικαταστήσεις τους σχεδόν σίγουρα φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές. Εγώ σήμερα έκανα το ίδιο σε μια 32LH3000 η οποία άνοιγε μετά από 15 λεπτά ανοιγοκλεισιμάτων και μετά έμενε ανοιχτή οσηδήποτε ώρα απλά αν έκανες να τη σβήσεις έπρεπε να παλεύεις στο άναψε-σβήσε με το διακόπτη στο πλάι για να ξαναπάρει μπρος...
Στη δική μου περίπτωση η χαμηλή τάση των 5V που πάει στην άλλη πλακέτα ήταν 4,3V. Με τη φίσα βγαλμένη έδινε 5,1V και αυτό με έκανε να ψάχνω την άλλη πλακέτα. Επίσης η άλλη πλακέτα έκανε έναν ανεπαίσθητο θόρυβο σαν σπινθηρισμό.
Ωστόσο όταν αντικατέστησα τους 2 πυκνωτές που είναι κοντά στη φίσα που πάει στην άλλη πλακέτα (2200 και 3300 μF) η τάση έγινε 5,0V, ο θόρυβος σταμάτησε και η τηλεόραση πλέον λειτουργεί κανονικά.

υ.γ. Ήταν και άλλοι 2 πυκνωτές φουσκωμένοι αλλά τους άφησα στη θέση τους...

----------


## xani

> ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΑΜΠΕΣ CCFL  ΕΙΝΑΙ LED BACKLIGHT



cclf  ειναι η tv .αυτη

----------


## nyannaco

Και μόνο το πλάτος του πλαισίου γύρω από το πάνελ "φωνάζει" ότι είναι CCFL!

----------

mikemtb73 (31-12-19)

----------

